# What is your player doing right now to get ready for next year?



## MakeAPlay (Apr 26, 2017)

I was talking to a friend of mine who has a player starting college next year.  She will be reporting in June for summer school.  She is training pretty hard working on her conditioning packet.  She really wants to contribute this year as a freshman.  If got me thinking.  What are the signed high school seniors doing right now to get ready?  U18 club ball is winding down and unless a player's team is in the top 2 of the standings the season will be over in about a month.  July is right around the corner and I know that the returning players are putting in work.

What is your player doing to be ready to contribute as a freshman?  Parents of rising juniors or returning college players are encouraged to chime in too.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 26, 2017)

I know of a few players not even doing their conditioning/strength training packet.  #yikes


----------



## gkrent (Apr 26, 2017)

WPSL, specific weights with a trainer 2x a week, HIIT drills 2x a week, Man U fitness test practice 1x a week, GK training 2X a week, soccer practice 2X a week until she reports, and a couple of other weird running/ballwork drills I can't remember that she has to do 3X a week.  I actually had to help her schedule all this around school because its a weird jigsaw puzzle of "you can't do this on the same day as that".  After all that she is still worried about being fit enough when reporting 

I forgot to mention all the eating and the supplements and the protein!  Yikes!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 26, 2017)

gkrent said:


> WPSL, specific weights with a trainer 2x a week, HIIT drills 2x a week, Man U fitness test practice 1x a week, GK training 2X a week, soccer practice 2X a week until she reports, and a couple of other weird running/ballwork drills I can't remember that she has to do 3X a week.  I actually had to help her schedule all this around school because its a weird jigsaw puzzle of "you can't do this on the same day as that".  After all that she is still worried about being fit enough when reporting
> 
> I forgot to mention all the eating and the supplements and the protein!  Yikes!


That's a pretty impressive regimen of things!  I was underwhelmed by what I saw in the net in Camarillo so she definitely will be in the mix for minutes.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 26, 2017)

gkrent said:


> WPSL, specific weights with a trainer 2x a week, HIIT drills 2x a week, Man U fitness test practice 1x a week, GK training 2X a week, soccer practice 2X a week until she reports, and a couple of other weird running/ballwork drills I can't remember that she has to do 3X a week.  I actually had to help her schedule all this around school because its a weird jigsaw puzzle of "you can't do this on the same day as that".  After all that she is still worried about being fit enough when reporting
> 
> I forgot to mention all the eating and the supplements and the protein!  Yikes!


Good to hear.
Waves have the most fit team they have ever had.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 26, 2017)

gkrent said:


> WPSL, specific weights with a trainer 2x a week, HIIT drills 2x a week, Man U fitness test practice 1x a week, GK training 2X a week, soccer practice 2X a week until she reports, and a couple of other weird running/ballwork drills I can't remember that she has to do 3X a week.  I actually had to help her schedule all this around school because its a weird jigsaw puzzle of "you can't do this on the same day as that".  After all that she is still worried about being fit enough when reporting
> 
> I forgot to mention all the eating and the supplements and the protein!  Yikes!


My DD's workout packet requires 3 days of lifting, 1 day of conditioning/timed sprinting, and 1 day of acceleration/plyo a week. Squeezes in day of ball work in between, along with 2 days of club practice.  Lastly she will play WPSL prior to reporting. 

She has been working hard and my wife and I let her go to Coachella with a friend last weekend.  Work hard, play hard!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 26, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> My DD's workout packet requires 3 days of lifting, 1 day of conditioning/timed sprinting, and 1 day of acceleration/plyo a week. Squeezes in day of ball work in between, along with 2 days of club practice.  Lastly she will play WPSL prior to reporting.
> 
> She has been working hard and my wife and I let her go to Coachella with a friend last weekend.  Work hard, play hard!


My player was there too!  $475 is a lot for a ticket but she had a blast!


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 26, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> My player was there too!  $475 is a lot for a ticket but she had a blast!


I agree it is costly.  When she got back home.  I said, well at least you got to go, because you won't be able to for the next 4 years.  She replied, my teammates told me they have something similar in Washington too.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 26, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> I agree it is costly.  When she got back home.  I said, well at least you got to go, because you won't be able to for the next 4 years.  She replied, my teammates told me they have something similar in Washington too.


She got a surprise.  Everyone on her shuttle got upgraded to VIP tickets so she got front row for all if the acts that she wanted to see.  I only forked over the cash because so far she has only gotten one B+ and the rest A's so far this year.  Her and your daughter are cut from the same cloth.  I know that she is going to do amazing this season.  I'm going to be cheering for her in every game but one.....

And actually I will be cheering for her but I won't be hoping that they win.


----------



## gkrent (Apr 26, 2017)

While I loved Coachella back in the day I've developed a massive aversion to crowds and parking fiascos. I remember fondly the days I didn't care about that stuff....and was just excited about the music and the art and the clothes and the feeling of freedom Glad to hear the girls enjoyed themselves!


----------



## gkrent (Apr 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Good to hear.
> Waves have the most fit team they have ever had.


They haven't even received their packets yet!  No wonder they want the freshies  in summer school


----------



## It won't matter later (Apr 27, 2017)

Conditioning packet arrived yesterday.  Good news is it did not freak her out at all.   I did find it amusing that the conditioning packet instructions have not improved in the slightest from my oldest to my youngest (6 year difference).   She's off to Stagecoach (bought tickets when she was told she would not return to play until May) this weekend.  But, going to do the pool workouts in the morning.   Anyone have any tips for adjusting to humidity?  That is her biggest hurdle.  Coach made it clear that it is the hardest part for the girls from the coast.  She has given up air conditioning in the car and the house, but cannot really control other places.


----------



## It won't matter later (Apr 27, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> I agree it is costly.  When she got back home.  I said, well at least you got to go, because you won't be able to for the next 4 years.  She replied, my teammates told me they have something similar in Washington too.


A lot of the athletes work the event.  They get paid to watch the bands.  My son loves it.


----------



## KidGretzky25 (Apr 27, 2017)

Conditioning packet as well as her strength and conditioning coach 2 times week. Team training 2x a week, skills trainer 2-3x month. Also, some WPSL games. Unfortunate, that she has to start playing in National Cup games, which aren't very competitive at all until the finals. I know some seniors who only go to LA fitness 1 time a week and team training...yikes.


----------



## gkrent (Apr 27, 2017)

It won't matter later said:


> Anyone have any tips for adjusting to humidity?  That is her biggest hurdle.  Coach made it clear that it is the hardest part for the girls from the coast.  She has given up air conditioning in the car and the house, but cannot really control other places.


Hot Yoga


----------



## outside! (Apr 27, 2017)

It won't matter later said:


> Anyone have any tips for adjusting to humidity?


DD's team practiced in sweats when they were preparing for a tournament in Dallas in July. It seemed to help.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 27, 2017)

It won't matter later said:


> Conditioning packet arrived yesterday.  Good news is it did not freak her out at all.   I did find it amusing that the conditioning packet instructions have not improved in the slightest from my oldest to my youngest (6 year difference).   She's off to Stagecoach (bought tickets when she was told she would not return to play until May) this weekend.  But, going to do the pool workouts in the morning.   Anyone have any tips for adjusting to humidity?  That is her biggest hurdle.  Coach made it clear that it is the hardest part for the girls from the coast.  She has given up air conditioning in the car and the house, but cannot really control other places.


GKrent DD hasn't received her packet and yours just got hers? My DD is on her 8th week out of a 12 week packet program and reports at the end of June. 

I had to help my DD google some of the workout routines.  They are abbreviated and read like gibberish.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 27, 2017)

It won't matter later said:


> Conditioning packet arrived yesterday.  Good news is it did not freak her out at all.   I did find it amusing that the conditioning packet instructions have not improved in the slightest from my oldest to my youngest (6 year difference).   She's off to Stagecoach (bought tickets when she was told she would not return to play until May) this weekend.  But, going to do the pool workouts in the morning.   Anyone have any tips for adjusting to humidity?  That is her biggest hurdle.  Coach made it clear that it is the hardest part for the girls from the coast.  She has given up air conditioning in the car and the house, but cannot really control other places.


My best advice for adjusting to the humidity is drink a lot of Gatorade or a little pickle juice.  Helps avoid those muscle cramps that you are bound to get fighting it.  I spent more than my share of summers in the deep South and humidity is a huge fact of life there.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 27, 2017)

KidGretzky25 said:


> Conditioning packet as well as her strength and conditioning coach 2 times week. Team training 2x a week, skills trainer 2-3x month. Also, some WPSL games. Unfortunate, that she has to start playing in National Cup games, which aren't very competitive at all until the finals. I know some seniors who only go to LA fitness 1 time a week and team training...yikes.


Those are the seniors that are going to arrive in camp, bomb the beep test and bitch to their folks on the phone about not getting any PT.  This is the time to hit the gas.  I remember last year between April and July my player was grinding it out.  It wasn't nearly as fun as her friends vegging out but it allowed her to hit the ground running when fall camp started.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 27, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> GKrent DD hasn't received her packet and yours just got hers? My DD is on her 8th week out of a 12 week packet program and reports at the end of June.
> 
> I had to help my DD google some of the workout routines.  They are abbreviated and read like gibberish.


The Dawgs strength and conditioning program is one of the best around and has been that way for years.  I am not surprised that they have their packets in their players hands early.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 27, 2017)

As parents were are seeing which players are the hard workers and who are NOT.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 27, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> As parents were are seeing which players are the hard workers and who are NOT.


The cool part about it is that it is in their hands.  The ones with the work ethic will be rewarded.  The college soccer season is a grind and opportunities present themselves all the time.  Most coaches want their best 10 field players out there and will adjust their tactics accordingly.  A player that grinds is going to get a shot.


----------



## PLSAP (May 3, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> The cool part about it is that it is in their hands. The ones with the work ethic will be rewarded.


This is everything. Even for those who have younger kids: this is vital


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 5, 2017)

Anybody have a player playing WPSL this spring?


----------



## pooka (May 5, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Anybody have a player playing WPSL this spring?


Can you explain what WPSL is for, for us ulittle parents?


----------



## outside! (May 5, 2017)

HLMGTFY

Women's Premier Soccer League

http://www.wpsl.info/


----------



## pooka (May 5, 2017)

Also, we all have kids doing the beep test, however, what is a good range our daughters should be aiming for? 
How is top level fitness measured? How long you can sprint/run 

Are there any metrics for us to look at?


----------



## pooka (May 5, 2017)

outside! said:


> HLMGTFY
> 
> Women's Premier Soccer League
> 
> http://www.wpsl.info/


Hlmgtfy? 

I knew it was a soccer league, I asked what do the girls do it FOR? is that considered the best thing to do to prep for college level play?


----------



## outside! (May 5, 2017)

College players and some college bound players will play in the league or practice with a team for extra touches/experience/playtime.


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 5, 2017)

pooka said:


> Can you explain what WPSL is for, for us ulittle parents?


WPSL stands for Women's Premier Soccer League.  It is a league for current and ex college and pro players along with high level youth players to play in.  It is a national league with different regional conferences that culminates in a national championship in July.  It is used by current college players to keep sharp during the late spring and early summer prior to camp.

http://www.wpsl.info/


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 5, 2017)

pooka said:


> Hlmgtfy?
> 
> I knew it was a soccer league, I asked what do the girls do it FOR? is that considered the best thing to do to prep for college level play?


It is a good way to prep for college play and current college players use it to stay sharp during the late spring and early summer.


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 5, 2017)

pooka said:


> Also, we all have kids doing the beep test, however, what is a good range our daughters should be aiming for?
> How is top level fitness measured? How long you can sprint/run
> 
> Are there any metrics for us to look at?


28 is passing.  32+ is fit.  40+ is beast mode.


----------



## pooka (May 5, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

